# Things Women Like?



## Goob (Nov 9, 2018)

My main character wants to make his apartment more female friendly to attract women. Besides scented candles, what are some stereotypical things that women like? This is for a comedy, and I want his efforts to seem ridiculous and over-the-top.


----------



## Arachne (Nov 9, 2018)

That depends who you mc is and what kind of woman he wants.

If he's older he could think lace doilies, pink toilet paper and pot pourri are a good idea. If he's creepy he might think black silk sheets and a pole for dancing. If he's sweet but a bit dopey he might paint his bathroom pink (I actually know a man who did that to give his new, post-divorce house a feminine touch, because he thought that's what a woman would do).

What's he like? 

Arachne


----------



## Goob (Nov 9, 2018)

He's naive and inexperienced with women. He wants them to feel like he gets them, but he overshoots it.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Nov 9, 2018)

Simplest question in the world - Whatever you didn't get them


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2018)

High powered b-day- turbo wash


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 9, 2018)

Gloria Steinhem pictures and Lilith Fair memorabilia.


----------



## Underd0g (Nov 10, 2018)

I don't really know the gender preferences today, but maybe a little Taylor Swift on the stereo.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 10, 2018)

Enzite commercials. Walking around permanently stiffied. Am I the only one who read the op request/question?  Goob, do we get writing credits? Fuckin-ay.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 10, 2018)

Goob said:


> what are some stereotypical things that women like?



A ring on their finger, one through the man's nose... along with everything else he has.

...oh, yeah, and for him to provide them with anything else they want, no matter how ridiculous it is or impossible to get.

As for furnishings, make 'em as useless and difficult to keep clean as possible. The more "fru-fruish" the better. You know, the sort of stuff you don't dare sit on or use?


G.D.


----------



## Winston (Nov 11, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> A ring on their finger, one through the man's nose...
> G.D.



Reminds me of a song called "Two Girls in One" by the band The Pursuit of Happiness:

_She has no ring around her finger,
No man can tie her down,
But she's got one in her nose
So we can pull her around.

Sensitive and gentle,
That's the kind she likes best.
But he'd better have muscles
And a lot of hair on his chest.

_


----------

